# Bond Ultimate Sweater Machine



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

I am thinking about getting the Ultimate Sweater Machine. I have no experience with machine knitting and thought maybe this would be a good introductory machine. Your thoughts on this would be most welcome...positive or negative.

Thank you.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I just got one of these. I am still working on learning how to keep things even. I must say I have made a lot of baby blankets and scarf of 2 and even a simple hat. Only thing I am not happy with so far is how much the sides roll. Because I add an edge this has not been to much of a problem. Even after blocking the side's just roll. 
Once you get one remember to read the instructions, follow them and allow your self time to learn how to do simple things first as this will make doing a larger project come out better. 
Happy Knitting.
Deb


----------



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

Did the rolling sides affect the hat or just the flat objects? Can you do the same tricks to keep it from rolling that you do with hand knitting? I get to try a friend's machine out before I buy it but I wanted the opinion of people who had used it as well (she has not used hers yet).


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

mpike said:


> I am thinking about getting the Ultimate Sweater Machine. I have no experience with machine knitting and thought maybe this would be a good introductory machine. Your thoughts on this would be most welcome...positive or negative.
> 
> Thank you.


I purchase one several years ago. I used it enough to learn and do several projects but then decided I really prefer to handknit. The machine with all it's 'components' is packed in it's original box and stored.
I guess I should find someone to gift it to 'cause I really just didn't care for it :thumbdown: 
That being said, I have seen some pretty outstanding thingd done on the USM. :thumbup: 
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Abbie-Emmie (Feb 3, 2011)

I have recently purchased one but have not done a large project on it yet. I bought it to make simple, stockinette-type knits for myself or my godchildren - my favorite type of knitting is lace knitting and I do prefer doing this by hand. Make sure you watch the instructional DVD at least once. Set-up is pretty simple. Good luck with it !


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I just got one of these. I am still working on learning how to keep things even. I must say I have made a lot of baby blankets and scarf of 2 and even a simple hat. Only thing I am not happy with so far is how much the sides roll. Because I add an edge this has not been to much of a problem. Even after blocking the side's just roll.
> Once you get one remember to read the instructions, follow them and allow your self time to learn how to do simple things first as this will make doing a larger project come out better.
> Happy Knitting.
> Deb


Knitting rolls. It's not anything wrong with the machine or you. Just part of the fabric. Only knitting then purling with stop it from curling. The borders help. You can also steam block them too just don't actually touch the yarn and it takes a lot of steaming!


----------



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your feedback. I have borrowed a friends and will hopefully be able to try it out this week to see if it is something I want to spend the money on or not. I have to say, the initial video sure made it look like handknitting was a whole lot easier and less cumbersome LOL!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Dont know anything about your make of machine, I have a singer electronic and when I cant get to use it I get withdrawal problems. Enjoy, Machine Knitting is a wonderful experience
Best wishes


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

I have 2 Bond machines, and so far I have made 20 sweaters with them .... also made 60 hats for our GI's in the service.... So go ahead a buy one ...... :thumbup: Annie from North Plainfield, NJ


----------



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

Annie Melillo said:


> I have 2 Bond machines, and so far I have made 20 sweaters with them .... also made 60 hats for our GI's in the service.... So go ahead a buy one ...... :thumbup: Annie from North Plainfield, NJ


Thank you. The whole point of my wanting one is to make those really cute sweater sets (skirt & sweater) for my oldest daughter who loves retro clothing. It's good to know that they can handle volume


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

ompuff said:


> mpike said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking about getting the Ultimate Sweater Machine. I have no experience with machine knitting and thought maybe this would be a good introductory machine. Your thoughts on this would be most welcome...positive or negative.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello  its nice to find someone else who enjoys Bond Knitting like I do.... Don't ever give up.... right now I only have one problem with mine, I run out of yarn before the item is done. Now I have to buy more yarn to finish it.... :? Annie


----------



## Abbie-Emmie (Feb 3, 2011)

Not a bad problem to have, Annie ... while you're at your LYS, you can find something else to pique your interest  After all the positive comments about the Bond, I'm itching to set mine back up ! Will have to wait for the weekend, tho, work calls ... SIGH


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

The only issue I have with my Bond is that I don't have the space to leave it set up all the time. My hubby made me a table with foldup legs for it and it is rather heavy. So set up for that is a pain. Setting the machine up though is a piece of cake -- super easy! Wish I had it out all the time so I could just go knit whenever I felt like it. I think you will enjoy working with one; they are easy to operate. Yes the edges will roll on flat pieces. There is also a newsletter you can sign up for that used to come out once a month; I think they are down to once a quarter now, or at least it seems like it! Ask them about that when you buy one. Pretty sure there is going to be info in the box telling where you can write for help. etc.


----------



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like I'm gonna get one. With all the positive feedback out there, it certainly seems like it would be a very good introductory machine. Thank you everyone for your input!


----------



## Abbie-Emmie (Feb 3, 2011)

Go for it ! Glad we all could help you spend your money  ... keep us posted how it goes !


----------



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL! will do. have to finish up the baby projects first but i am really looking forward to having a go at this machine.


----------



## acey (Mar 16, 2011)

Where did you find the pattern for the hats for soldiers?


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

I have an Incredible Sweater Machine (that's the earlier version of the USM) and I love it. I make blankets, sweaters, and baby caps. 

It has its limitations, but if you accept those and plan projects that take advantage of what it DOES offer, it's very rewarding.


----------



## cathiea (Sep 27, 2011)

I found a fairly good solution to not being able to keep my bond up all the time.. I bought 2 "shelves" that together were about 2-3 inches longer than the machine and clamped it together. This way I can keep the machine standing in a corner - or I guess you could cover it and place it under the bed. I also bought one of those small folding tables from Kmart that actually fold in half so it's really small and easy to put up. When I want to knit, I just set up the table and slap th machine on top of it and away I go.


----------



## Tillyann (Sep 20, 2011)

Annie where do you get your patterns for the sweaters and hats to make on the Bond?


----------



## knittingmania (Aug 27, 2011)

mpike,
You need to have your work weighed down to keep the stitches on the needles.This is very important.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll be curious to see how you like the machine. Since I weave, I;m not in the market for any more automation - and want my knitting to be portable and available in any venue - offices, cars, etc. but I would like to see a handknitter's view of the process. To me, they are two different animals, both with pluses and minuses. Main thing is to enjoy!!!


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I had a Bond knitting machine back in the mid to late '80's and loved it. Wish I had it now. With that version, you laid the yarn across the needles and then knit by moving the carriage across the row. I have a newer version now and hate it. The yarn is fed through the carriage first and then the stitches are knit by moving it across the row. It jams constantly. I've gone back to handknitting exclusively. Knitting is supposed to be fun and relaxing. Using sticks, it is. Using the machine, it isn't.


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Just enjoy your Bond Ultimate Sweater Machine.... I certainly did..,. its now close 14 years for mine.... and it still works ( this is the older bond) Annie


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

I find using those extra weights help out a lot , and it makes the knitting knit smoothly..... Just watch the video several times and you will enjoy it more..... I just finished 5 sweaters ( 4's 6's and 8's..... nice sizes.... I sold 4 of them so far.


----------



## krisann (Aug 8, 2011)

mpike said:


> LOL! will do. have to finish up the baby projects first but i am really looking forward to having a go at this machine.


I have the bond classic,it is about 25yrs old!still in use now it knits great.I got a great second hand book from ebay called Brother electronic pattern play by kathleen kinder. this is a great book for playing with and learning the tecs of an electronic machine,like i am doing now with my 9501. what ever you decide enjoy playing with your friends happy knitting.


----------



## krisann (Aug 8, 2011)

mpike said:


> LOL! will do. have to finish up the baby projects first but i am really looking forward to having a go at this machine.


I have the bond classic,it is about 25yrs old!still in use now it knits great.I got a great second hand book from ebay called Brother electronic pattern play by kathleen kinder. this is a great book for playing with and learning the tecs of an electronic machine,like i am doing now with my 9501. what ever you decide enjoy playing with your friends machine happy knitting.


----------



## Abbie-Emmie (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi All - have a question re machine-knitting ribbing. Does one stop at the end of every row and switch every other stitch from knit to purl (assuming 1 x 1 ribbing) or is it easier to knit several rows and do them all at once ? Thanks for your help ! ~JoAnne


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

I always knit the entire set of rows that will be converted to k1-p1 ribbing, then stop and do the ribbing, meaning I rip every other stitch down to the bottom and use the latch hook to work the stitches back up. That's faster than doing the conversion on each row.


----------



## Abbie-Emmie (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you, MKJane ! That's what I was hoping to hear. Appreciate it ! ~JoAnne


----------



## Tillyann (Sep 20, 2011)

Annie where do you get your patterns for sweaters and hats made on the bond?


----------



## khammit (Sep 18, 2011)

The Bond USM is the best way to see (less expensively) if machine knitting is for you. It is important to remember that there are strengths and not strengths (LOL) to any technique in... anything!

I do recommend buying with either a JoAnn or Hobby Lobby coupon or going the Ebay route. I have 2 or 3 USMs (extra parts are always a good thing, extend the knit bed, ect.) and have gone both routes. It is hard to have too many claw weights...

Join a Yahoo! group and any other that seems to be informative and supportive. Bond USM knitting is NOT a solo activity in the sense that one really needs the input of others who have already moved ahead on the learning curve. Going it alone can lead to frustration and hating the machine when the solution is probably pretty simple. The instructions and info from Bond do not cover a lot of the details that make people give up and end up hating the machine.

There IS a learning curve. Buy elastic thread now... you will soon see what that is for. I also recommend the silicon spray (food grade). The rolling is tremendous, but since the knit patterns tend to be pretty simple, it is a great opportunity to a) lessen the curve issue and b) embellish your piece- especially afghans/lapghans, ect. with a crochet border.

I learned the hard way and was really frustrated until I stumbled upon a key point with the USMs: particularly with acrylic yarns/Red Heart- be sure that the yarn is not stressed by pulling. It is well worth it to roll the skeins in a ball first or use a line shooter. No tension/stress is KEY for two reasons: 1- the yarn has to pretty much have NO tension on it at all, 2- stressed yarn is not going to have proper natural twist and will get eaten up or make the carriage jam. I purchased several small rectangular trash cans (and had to write in Sharpie marker "Do not use for anything or risk serious injury" LOL) to 'shoot' the different yarns into with a shooter. A shooter is a gadget you can get at a sporting goods place that is used for fishing line. You can feed yarn into it and it 'shoots' it out. VERY VERY FUN... Berkeley is a good brand for that...

Clean coffee cans with lids work well also. For me, I discovered a love of intarsia via the USM. Poke a hole in the top of the lid and hand or gadget shoot the yarn- 1 color per can.

There are Yahoo groups and one site in particular: http://heidisknittingroom.com that really gives you ways to trick out a USM! The owner of this site (http://www.knittingtoday.com/category/MK.html) used to sponsor a wonderful machine knitting camp. I went only once, but it was great. Her shop stocks the necessities for USMs and she was always a great help. This is a blog by someone who has a severe case of 'Bond mania' and does some really nice stuff: http://cdsbondaholic.blogspot.com.

It might sound like a lot of accessories and messing around compared to hand knitting. From strictly that POV, it is. But, as I said, when you are whipping out 100's and 100's of stitches a minute... it's like seeing Paris at night for the first time!

Once you get to where you can effectively make that thing roll out quick rolls, you will probably be hooked (pun intended!!). I am going to have to commandeer a room now to set mine up again!!

PS- I have the older model (red carriage) and the newer model (purple-y, I think) and I DO DO DO recommend getting the older model. The carriage is much easier to work with. There is a work-around for the newer carriage on Stephanie Thornton's website (I think) for the newer carriage. I will verify that and update my post here if it is another site...


----------



## khammit (Sep 18, 2011)

@Cathiea:

Ooooooooooo...GENIUS IDEA!! I can't keep mine up all the time, but this is a solution that I can make work well with my sewing area set-up!

Love ya!


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

It takes alot of practice so don't get discouraged. You will eventually get it. Once you do you will be very happy with your purchase.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Diana Sullivan has lots of Bond lessons on You Tube. I love to watch all of her stuff.
Mad


----------



## Debhsmomof4 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a new USM and am loving it. I've been sick since I've gotten it so I've only done a little bit of work on it. I had to work out a few glitches, but it's doing just great now.

I've already bought a row counter (love it!!) and an extension kit (haven't gotten it yet) and am very excited about using the USM for many projects.

I think as long as you understand there is a learning curve, take your time, and be patient, you'll love it too.

Good luck!


----------



## whunny22 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi! Thank you so much for all the information. I'm struggling with my USM. Trying to find information before I get totally frustrated.


----------



## Maryelens (Nov 11, 2011)

I purchased one of the Bond Sweater Machines last week. It was the most stressful and trying experience. The machine itself is just dreadful. I don't think I could find enough negatives to describe the abysmal machine, and I REALLY do wish it was better. I want a knitter SO bad, but this just is not the answer. Snags, snarls and knots up before row 4. Sorry, don't waste time or money. Mine went directly back to the vendor.


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

It took me a little time to learn it but once I did I was happy with mine before I had to sell them. I made my Grandson a Crayon blanket for his first birthday. He so love it and takes it every where with him. That was the first and only thing I made with it before I sold them.


----------



## Maryelens (Nov 11, 2011)

You're so very fortunate! Your results look GREAT. If I had had that type of result I would have kept the machine. I should mention, that I previously owned two different knitting machines, a Brother and a Singer. Perhaps I expected too much?
Maryelens


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Good morning, 
I have 4 machines all manual.... love them. Now don't be afraid of yours, as I met a woman on here who also knits on a Bond Machine....

I have so many items made from this machine, and I do sell my handmade items..... Its fun and easy to learn..... Just practice, practice. If you run into a snag, just call the Bond Company and they will guide you through it all .... Annie


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

I omit the sleeves on mine and just do ribbing/ my own designs and less yarn..........My hats: well its from Bond magazine that comes with it, but I just changed the pattern a bit and now I have Icecream hats, and sleeveless sweaters ( so easy to do) Just write to my email (private) [email protected] Annie from NJ


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

What kind of yarn did you use on your afgan? Mine never turn out that way...  Annie


----------



## needlepoints (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi There.I started to work with Bond Knitting Canada in the very beginning. You can say that my Mom and I were instrumental to the marketing in Vancouver B.C. I met with the inventor and was introduced to the hidden hows and whys to this machine. The Bond was considered a toy to the other knitting machine owners ... until we showed them what it could do! The Bond encouraged me to learn to handknit. When I started to work on the Bond, I did not know the difference between a knit and a purl stitch. As years past and alot of knitting and dropped stitches I offered hands on Bond workshops. Brings back many memories.I went on to learn various other knitting machines,including the creme de la creme, Passap but will tell you that a Bond is "a good thing". I will try to post some of my patterns and tips for the Bond on my website. Go for it!

regards, needlepoints
www.******************


----------



## pumpkinlvr (Jun 14, 2011)

wow needlepoints I think that is so cool you met with the inventor! Did he/she perhaps ever mention what the inspiration was? 

I once read that the first knitting machine was made in Elizabethan England by a gent who was irritated he couldn't get his lady's attention, since she was always busy knitting stockings. So he made the machine to do it for her  Am not sure if it's a true story or not, but it sure is funny ... !

just finished a fair isle for my nephew on the bond... bright colors to keep track of him in crowds. We were all just at a fair and there were a couple of moments my heart stood still, tho he was just four feet away. can't miss him in THIS tho


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

You asked me what kind of yarn I use ( Simply Soft by Caron) Nothing but the best for me.... I make all my things with this wonderful yarn...... Thank you for asking . Annie from NJ

PS. Been using this machine since 1988...... But I got better as I aged ( like a good wine / or cheese ) :lol:


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Love your work on the fairisle,. Wow is all I can say .... nice and bright..... need sunglasses here  Annie


----------



## pumpkinlvr (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks Annie and all. I also used Simply Soft by Caron for the purple part (it actually isn't blue). A really nice feel to it!


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello Ellsbells,
I am impressed with all the knitting I see on here..... I am on the roll right now making sweaters for small dogs..... it was just a fluke that I started this, but now I have orders backed up for Xmas...... Annie


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have had mine for almost six years, It is up all the time next to my computer, I knit something every day (mostly) I have made things from booties, socks, hats, sweaters, skirts, long sweater coats, mittens, scarfs, You are only limited by your imagination.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have two I bought them 10 years ago, I do not use them too much since I live alone and do not have much of a family anymore.
But I did make one for my son as my first project and it was cable, not easy on a bond but it came out great he used it every day. It was very big and very warm.
I also have made several hats etc. for charity, I think it is worth every penny.
I attached mine to a long board, I attach it with the calmps that are included and when I am done using it for the day I lift it up and lay it against the wall in my sewing room, I have done that with work still on it and it does not move.
Nice little machine for a start.
I would go for it, it will make nice items for you little girl.


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Well I have had mine for nearly 23 years..... now I make sweater vests for children only....... Annie


----------



## Edylynn (Nov 19, 2011)

I clamp my extended 1 1/2 machine long USM to a shelf type board. Then even in mid project I can just gather the knit part with a band or 2 s hooks and a piece of elastic to maintain it on the hooks and stand it up on end! It is ready to go the next time I have time and is out of the way. Because there are no high standing yarn feeders this is possible. The row counter does not slide out. I do remove the carriage and put it on a nearby shelf where other parts are stored. The boad will evn sit pretty well on top of an ironing board for height adjustment, when thos extra 2" save moving the weight.


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

i just bought one. the carriage gets stuck and i can't get even through the first row. help, please!!!!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

are you using the hem and the weights?



Knitten Kitten said:


> i just bought one. the carriage gets stuck and i can't get even through the first row. help, please!!!!


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

oh, thank you so much for trying to help me. i am desperate. i am using the hem and the weights, although the weights keep on falling out of the hem on one side. the kit did not come with the elastic thread, so i bought some but it is not doing well. if i use a provisorial cast on like in hand knitting, i can do a small row, about 7 stitches, but that's all. the next row is awful. the sides are no good and it skips some stitches.quote=clogden21]are you using the hem and the weights?



Knitten Kitten said:


> i just bought one. the carriage gets stuck and i can't get even through the first row. help, please!!!!


[/quote]


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

What I use is a rag hem
Here is my channel you may find interesting:

http://www.youtube.com/user/clogden21?feature=mhee



Knitten Kitten said:


> oh, thank you so much for trying to help me. i am desperate. i am using the hem and the weights, although the weights keep on falling out of the hem on one side. the kit did not come with the elastic thread, so i bought some but it is not doing well. if i use a provisorial cast on like in hand knitting, i can do a small row, about 7 stitches, but that's all. the next row is awful. the sides are no good and it skips some stitches.quote=clogden21]are you using the hem and the weights?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------

